# Funktion in einer Oracle-DB aufrufen



## gaess (31. Aug 2004)

Hi Leute,

hab ein riesen Problem.
Ich habe bisher von meinem Programm aus eine Oracle-Prozedur ohne Returnwert gestartet. Das ging auch ohne Probleme.
Jetzt ist allerdings aus der Prozedur eine Funktion geworden und ich muss mit dem Returnwert der Funktion in meinem Javaprogramm weiterarbeiten.
Wie kann ich den Returnwert in einer Variable speichern???
Hoffe ich habs verständlich erklärt.

Danke schon mal jetzt.

Gaess


----------



## thE_29 (31. Aug 2004)

welchen Retournwert?
Von was redest du 

Machst du was mit PLSQL oder SQL*PLUS in oracle?

und diese rückgabe willst du abspeichern?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Sep 2004)

Folgender Quellcode sollte Dir weiterhelfen:

http://javaalmanac.com/egs/java.sql/CallFunction.html


----------



## Raven (1. Sep 2004)

Hi,

wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, sollte folgendes helfen:
Als SQL-Statement:  select deine_funktion(...) from dual
Dann kannst Du wie bei jedem anderen Statement auch mit preparedStatement.getObject(1) den ersten ermittelten Wert bekommen.
Wenn Du allerdings bei den Funktionsparametern ein OUT Parameter hast, musst Du Dir etwas anderes überlegen, denn das geht nicht.
Gruss

Raven


----------

